# Local place to get RO/DI parts, accessories etc



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking for 1/4" tubes, adapters, maybe extra meters, etc. I'm planning to look at homedepot, some plumbing hardware shops I see along the way this weekend. I can order stuff online but if I want to get bits and pieces right away what are good places to go? would hydroponics places stock them?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Try to find a "Water Store".

We have one in Milton and they have everything that you are looking for.


>jason


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/ in Vaughn has tons of parts and has great prices.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey jkoot and fury thanks for letting me know. Never heard of water store till you mentioned it. there's one in vaughn or maple. and its close to maxwater. didn't know maxwater was that close. My parents are close to vaughn and I usually use the 400 to go north so this is great. gonna be heading there soon. 

went to Home depot, really isn't that helpful for stuff like this.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> Hey jkoot and fury thanks for letting me know. Never heard of water store till you mentioned it. there's one in vaughn or maple. and its close to maxwater. didn't know maxwater was that close. My parents are close to vaughn and I usually use the 400 to go north so this is great. gonna be heading there soon.
> 
> went to Home depot, really isn't that helpful for stuff like this.


No Problem!

The water store is identifiable by the beer store knockoff logo (replace beer with water).

They sell all the tubing, cartridges and fittings (including john guest [sp?]) and valves etc.

>jason


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

fury165 said:


> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/ in Vaughn has tons of parts and has great prices.


I just came back from there. What a nice guy!! I was interested in just a DI system and he made one on the spot with all the fittings for a quick connection. I like that he sells items by the part and not a complete RO/DI. Would suggest anyone to give him a trry.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

badmedicine said:


> I just came back from there. What a nice guy!! I was interested in just a DI system and he made one on the spot with all the fittings for a quick connection. I like that he sells items by the part and not a complete RO/DI. Would suggest anyone to give him a trry.


Glad you found what you needed. He actually does sell complete kits but nice you can do ala cart as well


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

badmedicine said:


> I just came back from there. What a nice guy!! I was interested in just a DI system and he made one on the spot with all the fittings for a quick connection. I like that he sells items by the part and not a complete RO/DI. Would suggest anyone to give him a trry.


Why just a DI(de-Ionizer) unit? What does it take out of the water?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I already had a 5 stage RO unit. I wanted to add a DI unit to the part that makes water for my salt mixing can. I was prepared to buy a whole new unit RO/DI but he just made an add on splice which bypassed the carbon filter. 

The guy seemed pretty knowledgeable.. Try to explain the differences between the DI and cation exchangers which are on the market.

It seemed he sold me just what I needed and nothing more.


----------

